# Firestone super cruiser with BSA winged wheel



## bikerboy (Mar 23, 2014)

Does anyone have any info on this bike. I have had it for about 45 years.I think the rear wheel is called a BSA winged wheel. between 1953 and 1957. The bike I think is a Firestone super cruiser also from around that same time period. Any info would be greatly appreciated. I am thinking of selling this bike and want to be fair on the price and my description of the bike. Paint and all parts appear to be original.The info I have so far was gotten off the internet. Any idea what a fair price would be for this bike?
 I hope I am uploading the pictures correctly......Oh, the bike is hanging upside down from the garage ceiling so the pictures have been rotated.


----------



## coin1812 (Mar 23, 2014)

Awesome bicycle!


----------



## jpromo (Mar 23, 2014)

Leapin' lizards. Often add-on motors look out of place but this one looks perfect. The bike is indeed mid 50s; built by Monark. You can get more picture references by searching Monark Super Deluxe. You did good back then and I think you made no mistake hanging on to it.


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 24, 2014)

I have a winged wheel project and would be interested in buying your wheel or the whole bike. I also have winged wheel literature which I can email to you.
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## bicycle larry (Mar 26, 2014)

*monark bicycles*

super nice bike i really like it a lot!!!      from bicycle larry


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 29, 2014)

i've seen just the winged wheels lately go for about 200-500 but attached with your bike I would say prob about 8-1200 in running condition.


----------



## bikerboy (Mar 30, 2014)

Thank you all for the replies. I appreciate you taking the time for my questions. This is a great site.


----------



## Sped Man (Apr 12, 2014)

Put it on Ebay and let it ride. I would put a starting bid of $1100. See where it goes. Or you could put in a starting bid of $1100 and a buy it now price of $1600. If you can get it to run, I wouldn't be surprised to see it sell for $2k. It probably needs new gas, spark plug and some gum out to get it back on its feet. Most snow blower shops that work on small engines could probably get it to run again. You could advertise for a repairman on Craigslist.


----------

